# Onstar got me lost...



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

While my onstar is free I decided to see if it could help me navigate downtown Cleveland with all of the roads closed and detours. I knew where I was going, but onstar did not. Needed to go to 601 Lakeside, and Onstar sent me to 1501 Lakeside (which happens to be the FBI offices). Anyone else have Onstar give them bum directions?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like OnStar really IS big brother if it takes you to the feds! Kidding aside I have only used that feature a few times and it was correct. I work at a dealer and haven't yet had a customer tell me a similar story, but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened. When I owned an Infiniti I had to go to a dealer that I was not familiar with and my Garmin directed me to an aggregate company, three miles from where I was supposed to be.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you use the live operator or push results from online to program the address?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats why i use my phone as a GPS.


----------



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> Did you use the live operator or push results from online to program the address?




I pushed results from an online search.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had good results when I used it in July on a trip from Arkansas to South Dakota. I wasn't aware that the interstate was closed due to flooding but Onstar knew and gave me the correct detour cut offs (about 200 miles of alternate route). A regular navigation system can't do that good because the electronic map won't know about road closures. In fact, the only time I went wrong is when the signs told me one thing and Onstar said something else. I followed the signs, which were directing me back to the interstate and wound up wasting 30 minutes.

When I got to South Dakota, Onstar couldn't find my destination, either by address or name. I was going to a wedding and Onstar doesn't know much about Flandreau, SD, lol.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I had good results when I used it in July on a trip from Arkansas to South Dakota. I wasn't aware that the interstate was closed due to flooding but Onstar knew and gave me the correct detour cut offs (about 200 miles of alternate route). A regular navigation system can't do that good because the electronic map won't know about road closures. In fact, the only time I went wrong is when the signs told me one thing and Onstar said something else. I followed the signs, which were directing me back to the interstate and wound up wasting 30 minutes.
> 
> When I got to South Dakota, Onstar couldn't find my destination, either by address or name. I was going to a wedding and Onstar doesn't know much about Flandreau, SD, lol.



I don't know about that, I have Tom Tom live and it keeps up with road closures, weather, traffic, accidents etc with no problems


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jf7827 said:


> and Onstar sent me to 1501 Lakeside (which happens to be the FBI offices).


Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Onstar gets the left and right turn direction backwards for a couple blocks from my home address. After that, it is correct. Just kinda turned around in my neighborhood.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

In my last car (cobalt) I used onstar during the free trial. I was in Toronto, ON for the weekend and was looking for a club. So I hit the option, gave her the address, found out she was actually a Toronto native (and still lived there). She got me lost a ton of times and I ended up driving right past the place, ended up just asking someone on the street and they pointed me to it.

Was funny b/c she even lived in the same city I was lost in, and yet was of little/no help.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

i never used it yet.. you live in cleveland? I work downtown at the Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> i never used it yet.. you live in cleveland? I work downtown at the Cleveland Clinic.


You live in Wellington and drive to Clinic? Good thing you have the Cruze MPG on your side.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine got the address all wrong when I sent it from google maps. The address was in google maps correctly and sent it to the car but the car's database had it as a different city and failed to get the directions right. I have found it works better to punch it into the car's gps or call onstar and make them do it.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

jf7827 said:


> You live in Wellington and drive to Clinic? Good thing you have the Cruze MPG on your side.


yeah i had a nissan sentra before this. It was only getting like 29mpg thats only if i drove just to work and home.. I'm getting like 35mpg or so no matter where i drive. lol 


I never used the Onstar yet. I'm debating to put it on the card to keep it or not


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

I love my OnStar. I had one episode in downtown Chicago it got confused. But my Garmin has gotten me lot too. When I used a map I was always lost. And don't get me started on google maps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

